# Does Asus make good motherboards?



## yoongkc

Hey guys,

  Another query I have is on Asus motherboard. Do they really make good motherboard? Quite a few reviews and comments have mentioned on their incompatible problems like RAM, and also they provide bad servicing at their service centres.

  Any similar experience? Or Asus is really good?

  Thanks!


----------



## StrangleHold

Used alot of Asus boards. But they are alittle picky with memory. Gigabyte and Asus are both good quality boards.


----------



## funkysnair

ive had no problems with asus!!!

i would use them again


----------



## yoongkc

Picky with memory? Any brands that is commonly not compatible with Asus motherboard?


----------



## StrangleHold

On Asus boards I,ve had more problems with OCZ then any brand. But OCZ is excellent memory. Been using alot of G Skill memory in most of my builds and havent had any compatiblity problems with any brand. But the only boards I use in builds are Gigabyte-Asus and DFI.


----------



## colt1911

I 've used Asus boards on all my builds for the last 8 years and have always had good luck with them . If you choose a Asus board be sure to review the QVL for memory on that particular board. I have found that Corsair is usually the best with a Asus mobo and causes the least problems. However there are many other good choices of Ram to choose from.


----------



## yoongkc

Thanks for the advices and feedback so far. Anyway my concerns are that I am getting a motherboard but considering between 2, Asus Rampage and Asus Striker II Extreme. But I don't know which should I choose.

  The cheaper choice will be Rampage given that it uses DDR2 RAM and it's cost is already lower than Striker II Extreme.

  However, many reviews have also shown that Striker II Extreme gives much better performance, but it's price is really very very high.

  Another main difference between the 2 is probably Rampage supports CrossFire but Striker supports SLi. 

  Given this difference, will I have a problem using XFX GeForce 9800 GX2 on Rampage if I only intend to have 1 graphic card?


----------



## colt1911

You can run that card on the Rampage as a single card  just not in SLI or Crossfire. I know a lot of people who run one good card on a Crossfire or Sli board with no problems.


----------



## Ramodkk

ASUS does make really good motherboards but as mentioned, GIGABYTE makes awesome boards too.




StrangleHold said:


> Used alot of Asus boards. But they are alittle picky with memory. *Gigabyte and Asus are both good quality boards*.



*waiting for SirKenin to tell you otherwise*


----------



## yoongkc

Even if the computer is able to run without critical problems, will it have better performance if I were to run a ATI graphic card on Rampage or run a GeForce graphic card on Striker II?

  Coz it does seems like nVidia graphic should work and perform better with nVidia chipset and that it supports the SLi technology, isn't it?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

i consider asus produces the best mobos. but sometimes their prices are a little high for the performance, but what you're paying for is quality and reputation


----------



## tlarkin

*Does Asus make good motherboards?*



Yes


----------



## Ramodkk

yoongkc said:


> Coz it does seems like nVidia graphic should work and perform better with nVidia chipset and that it supports the SLi technology, isn't it?



No. Don't worry about the chipset. A video card functions the same on any chipset.


----------

